# Andouille Cornbread Stuffing for Tday



## scarbelly (Nov 16, 2010)

I thought I would share this one with so many folks making sausage. This is one we have made a few times and it has been well received. 

The last time I made it, I made the cornbread adding about a cup of white corn into the batter which came out really nice

Andouille Sausage and Cornbread  Stuffing

3 Tbsp butter
3 cups celery chopped
2 cups onion chopped
8  links Andouille Sausage  chopped
1 tsp dried thyme
1 tsp dried sage
1 cup Green onion chopped
8 cups Corn bread crumbs dried in the oven
2-3  cups chicken stock or canned chicken broth

1. In a large skillet over medium high heat, melt the butter.

2. Add the celery and onion to the pan and cook until the vegetables are soft, about 8 minutes.

3. Stir in the sausage, thyme, sage and green onions and transfer the mixture to a large bowl.

4. Stir in the cornbread and about half of the stock. Mix well. Add additional stock until the stuffing is moist but not wet. The stuffing should be moist enough to stick together when mounded on a large spoon.

5. Season to taste with salt and pepper.

6. Generously grease a shallow casserole or baking dish with butter.

7. Loosely spoon the stuffing into the dish.

8. Cover the pan with foil and bake for 20 minutes.

9. Remove the foil to let the top brown and bake an additional 20-25 minutes.

Servings: 10

Oven Temperature: 350°F

Cooking Times
Preparation Time: 10 minutes
Cooking Time: 45 minutes

Nutrition Facts
Serving size: 1/10 of a recipe (9.4 ounces).
Percent daily values based on the Reference Daily Intake (RDI) for a 2000 calorie diet.
Nutrition information calculated from recipe ingredients.

Amount Per Serving
Calories 210.7
Calories From Fat (50%) 105.32
% Daily Value
Total Fat 10.79g 17%
Saturated Fat 5.43g 27%
Cholesterol 76.36mg 25%
Sodium 425.19mg 18%
Potassium 173.95mg 5%
Total Carbohydrates 8.16g 3%
Fiber 1.48g 6%
Sugar 2.28g
Protein 16.05g 32%


----------



## alblancher (Nov 16, 2010)

Needs more butter!!  Just kidding, when it comes to stuffing I use way to much butter.  Sounds good, I bet everyone enjoys it.

Al


----------



## thebarbequeen (Nov 16, 2010)

Sounds Great!   which recipe software are you using? How's that research coming along?


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 16, 2010)

Sounds Great Gary...


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 16, 2010)

Mmmmmmmmmmm Gonna give this a try,


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 17, 2010)

TheBarbeQueen said:


> Sounds Great!   which recipe software are you using? How's that research coming along?


I am still working with Living Cookbook 2011 and loving it so far. I have put a bunch of recipes into it and it gets easier with each transfer.  There is a capture feature where you paste the recipe into a clipboard then highlight the name and hit a button and it populates that section, then highlight the ingredients and they are imported and the directions go into another field. This is definetly worth the $34 and I am working with the tech guy to get some stuff for a WIKI for you all.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 17, 2010)

Now thats sure does sound good. I might just have top try some soon. That way I xcan make so more sausageand then corn bread you can't go wrong with some good corn bread.


----------



## native (Nov 17, 2010)

Cornbread stuffing is all I ever make anymore.  I think I'll try your recipe this year.  I like the idea of Andouille. Thanks for posting it. I add a whole lot more sage than you do, though.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Nov 17, 2010)

I have a recipe that is very similar, I LOVE IT. I think I got it from a Canadian Thanksgiving Cookbook. Unfortunatly my inlaws are Jewish and don't eat pork, so I have to make it when we are not eating a holiday meal with them. I just use the cornbread stuffing mix from the box and it works out pretty good. I will have to try this one. My stuffing also calls for bulk sausage as well as andoulle.


----------



## meateater (Nov 17, 2010)

That's a great sounding stuffing! Calories from fat 50% OH MAMA


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 18, 2010)

Sounds really, really good..... course then you had to ruin the post with all the factual dietary stuff.... lol. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Look at all the stuff we post here, you think any of us are on diets.... lol.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 18, 2010)

JIRodriguez said:


> Sounds really, really good..... course then you had to ruin the post with all the factual dietary stuff.... lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Sorry my friend, it is the new cookbook software that I am testing - next time I will delete the nutrition part LOL


----------

